# Curious about Odin's pedigree



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin von Janzhaus

I just added Odin to the pedigree database and looked at the 6 generation line breeding, looks like a lot of nice dogs back there. I am just kind of curious about what others thought of his pedigree? It really doesn't matter, he is who he is (the greatest dog in the world!) I got him from a "breeder" that didn't give me much info about the sire and dam, so all I really have to go off of is what other people know of the other players in his pedigree.

I will never breed him, just curious. There are a lot of things about him that I really like and WAY down the road when I am thinking of another dog I would like to find something similar to him I have heard LOTS of good things about Vito, but not much about some of the others in there. Anyone care to take a stab at it?


----------



## guddu (Mar 14, 2012)

I dont know much about german dogs, but both Vito and Tom are considered highly desirable.


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

I know nothing about lineage, but he's beautiful! You should be very proud of him!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Rangersdad He is a truly awesome dog! I doubt that I will ever find another like him.

Tom is in both my dog's pedigrees...and they are VERY different dogs! I wonder if Tom brings different things when coming from Vito?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't know a ton about the pedigree outside some of thebigger names. I knew a littermate to alma auto dam and she was a super, strong producer. A little bit of an edge but very stable.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks gsdelsa! That is good to know. The sire side of his pedigree is what I know the least about. Odin is VERY stable but does in some ways lack that "edge" Although he has shown a bit of aggression a few times. His attitude in IPO was "this is a super cool game" for the most part. But he did show some more aggression the couple of times we got him on a suit. He also showed a good deal of aggression once when a friend I hadn't seen in a while came over walked in the door and gave me a big hug. He didn't think that was cool at all, I'm sure if I hadn't intervened he would have bit her, he calmed down immediately after and went back to being a "dude." He is generally a "lover not a fighter" and I would say that in confrontational situations he is not overly confident or comfortable. In comparison to my other dog with lots of "active aggression" who is always kind of looking for a fight and thoroughly enjoys it when he finds one.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Linebred on a very nice dog, Uwe... very much like Uwe's father Drigon too.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I am thinking that uwe is where some of his biddability and eagerness to please comes from? He also has excellent endurance and could trot ALL DAY! I wonder if the herding lineage plays a role in that?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Wow, I really like his mother's pedigree. Some old blood really close up. Nice. 

Not as thrilled with the sire's pedigree, but those are personal likes and dislikes. 

You don't see many dogs linebred on Uwe around anymore.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

What kind of dislikes?

Part of the reason I'm curious is because if there was one thing I could improve in Odin it would be for him to be a little bit "stronger." I don't know if that's just him or if it possibly comes from somewhere in his lineage. He is by no stretch a weak dog, but he I guess could use a little more cockiness


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am just trying to learn more about pedigrees also. On my dogs Sire's side I have Vito and Tom also. =)


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I owned this dog -- Bodan Bodan Aus Der Karpatenvorland , a friend still owns his siter Brie and did breed her to a male that I had , Iwo , here is a progeny Fraserglens Moto

I was hoping for a closer resemblance to the dam, Vita Safko, rather than the sire side which is Rodan . Bodan was not what I was looking for as a sire type . I placed him with an exceptional home where he is pampered , happy , as you can see by the picture. 
The female, Brie, on the other hand is more like her dam, Vita and has produced some nice animals .


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Very cool carmspack! What was it about bodan that you weren't happy with? What kind of traits came down from rodan vs vita?

This is very interesting and cool to find people who know/owned very close relatives of Odin's sire!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have not care much for some of the dogs I have seen coming down from Rocky Zingelgärten (direct sons). Some good, some a little thin nerved. I have never cared much for Aik Haus Cindy himself. He did nothing for me when I saw him and I didn't like some of the dogs coming from him (sons) so I have avoided his line. 

Anyone who knows me knows I hate Dasty Gries (sire of Randa Karthago). Randa seemed to produce well, though, but I had an extremely negative experience with the Dasty line (horrible, horrible nerves) so I tend to avoid him. He is a ways back in your dog, but I am still leery. 

As I said, it is just personal dislikes. I am sure there are others that will disagree with me.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

When I first looked on my phone I could only see the first 3 generations. I went back and looked and see Escobar in there as well. I didn't know Escobar, but know probably a dozen of his children or grandchildren. Stable temperments and good noses!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

lhczth said:


> I have not care much for some of the dogs I have seen coming down from Rocky Zingelgärten (direct sons). Some good, some a little thin nerved. I have never cared much for Aik Haus Cindy himself. He did nothing for me when I saw him and I didn't like some of the dogs coming from him (sons) so I have avoided his line.
> 
> Anyone who knows me knows I hate Dasty Gries (sire of Randa Karthago). Randa seemed to produce well, though, but I had an extremely negative experience with the Dasty line (horrible, horrible nerves) so I tend to avoid him. He is a ways back in your dog, but I am still leery.
> 
> As I said, it is just personal dislikes. I am sure there are others that will disagree with me.


Very cool to know, that could be where some of the "insecurity" comes from. I wouldn't call Odin thin nerved, he's just not as "tough" as say my younger male. It's really neat to hear about some of these things that may have come from some of his lines. I remember talking to Havoc's breeder about Odin and she was pretty surprised I was looking for "more" dog when I already had a Vito grandson. So I kinda figured there may be some thinner nerved dogs back in his pedigree on the sire side.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I've seen some quite weak nerves from a litter out of a Rocky daughter, so I'm wary about him as well.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> When I first looked on my phone I could only see the first 3 generations. I went back and looked and see Escobar in there as well. I didn't know Escobar, but know probably a dozen of his children or grandchildren. Stable temperments and good noses!


It's funny you say about the good noses Odin LOVES tracking, has an exceptional nose and crazy good hunt drive! I'm sure Escobar is far back enough that it wouldn't influence that much but still funny you say that.


----------

